# sneak-and-peek authority



## SagyIs

the whole sentence is: Law enforcment agencies may delay in giving notice to subjects of so called sneak-and-peek authority.

It's part of an article about the Patriot Act.

I need to translate the sneak-and-peek authority part any ideas could help.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> I need to translate the *sneak-and-peek authority *part any ideas could help.



My suggestion would be צו לביצוע חיפוש סמוי, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## SagyIs

Thanks it's a good sugestion, i'll try something new from there.

Regards
SagyIs


----------



## anipo

Welcome to the forum - bienvenido - ברוך הבא !

It could also be צו חיפוש ללא הודעה, but neither am I 100% sure.

Saludos.


----------



## SagyIs

Great, good sugestion , i'll work it out.


----------



## origumi

The technical term as appears in the Israeli law is צו לחיפוש סמוי.

http://www.shituf.gov.il/discussion/494


----------



## anipo

Well, you can't argue against established facts.
Origumi is right.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Law enforcment agencies may delay in giving notice to subjects of so called sneak-and-peek authority.



Just curious: do they give notice before or after sneak-and-peak?


----------



## SagyIs

origumi said:


> The technical term as appears in the Israeli law is צו לחיפוש סמוי.
> 
> http://www.shituf.gov.il/discussion/494




Thanks , i really apreciate it .

SagyIS


----------



## SagyIs

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Just curious: do they give notice before or after sneak-and-peak?




before the search they never give notice,usually the searched property is empty, only when they recieve the search warrant can find out about it.


----------

